# Concerto for Soprano Recorder



## soundandfury

After my recent foray into abstraction, I felt the need to reassure myself with something nice and baroque. Also my half-sister had just bought herself a soprano (descant) recorder, so I thought, why not write a recorder concerto?

So here it is:
Concerto for Soprano Recorder (ogg vorbis, 5:39, 7.4MB); full score & parts (tarball containing PDFs, 549kB).

It's in the form of a baroque dance suite, with 5 movements:

Prelude. In a lively triple metre, with conversation between the soloist and ripieno.
Allemande. A stately arpeggiated German dance, in quadruple metre.
Corrente. An Italian dance in triple metre; light and playful.
Sarabande. Using the harmonic structure of La Folia, this is a grave and serious dance in the relative minor key.
Gigue. A lively recapitulation of the prelude and other themes in compound meter.
What do you think?


----------



## GoneBaroque

Very good, I like it, melodies seem to stay with you. I am working on learning the Alto Recorder but enjoy hearing the others as well. Keep up the good work.

Rob


----------

